# re-set toilet



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ClaytonR said:


> Hahaha. That did sound a little pompous now that I re-read it. I'm no hotshot, and my response wasn't so much about how much to charge, but in regards to the idea that was being put forth on this thread that if you aren't a plumber, you can't re-set a toilet. The idea of calling and paying a plumber $250 bucks (or even $150) to re-set a toilet because you don't want to be liable for screwing it up or some such seems crazy to me.
> 
> If I'm doing a job that requires me to remove the toilet and put it back I'd probably add $100 bucks, and I'd do it myself. Depends though, I might do it for $35 if I was in a good mood, had the time, and it just kind of fell to me to do it.
> 
> As to how I install it- assuming the flange and shut off are in good repair- I always buy the best wax ring I can find. I like the ones with a rubber boot going down in the hole a bit. If I have to level it, it's usually not much, and I use plastic shims. (I like the composite door shims) After it's bolted down and I'm sure it's not leaking, I like a nice bead of white silicone around the bottom. I generally use the braided steel flex lines for a supply, unless I'm just hooking the old one right back up. I've set I don't know how many toilets, in my houses and in customers houses, and I don't remember ever having a problem.


I used to think the same way and understand your thinking. Im also not going to lie and say I wont re set a toilet on a remodel if im slow. But on a project of any significance, the re setting or changing of fixtures is included in my plumbers bid. How much are you generating in year setting toilets? Not that signicant really. 

Say what you want, but chit happens ALL THE TIME and a simple supply leak could cost you many thousands 

If i was slow and needed to keep the dollars on a project , carpentry, floors, EVEN painting :no: would be on my list before plumbing. 

Although I did set two toilets yesterday, because the plumber got hung up and I needed it done. 

Im kind of 50/50. Never had leak that caused damage, but dont want it on my wallet if I do.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread is searchable by any homeowner who has access to a computer. Do we really want to go throwing around pricing numbers like this? Homeowners will tend to use the lowest number on this thread as the gospel without taking into account all the details.

(And the prices for a licensed plumber to set a toilet and back up his installation is higher IN MY AREA). See where I'm going?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

That's like going to Mercedes and saying Kia can sell me a car for way less, my question is where are those cheap cars from 10 -20 years ago, I'm still looking for them, they're about as rare as a Ferrari in my neck of the woods


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Can I ? Yes I can. And I do in my house, but not in a customers home. We will pull it, but not re set it. That's for the plumbers, not the floor guys.


----------



## fcfc (Mar 10, 2012)

We run into this all the time. Our response is generally, we pull em for free (the labor is factored into the floor bid) but the customer is responsible for arranging the re-install (little ole ladies, houses with one toilets, etc, seem to be constant loopholes, since if I am not personally co-ordinating with the plumber, I will often-time reset toilets out of sheer necessity) I do not charge to reinstall because I do not want to be liable. I have had the misfortune of paying for a bathroom floor that myself and one of my original trainers installed over our own objections and with numerous verbal warnings to the client. Since our objections were not noted in writing and we were silly enough to itemize it on our bid, even though the fault lay in the broken flange that was not properly supported to boot, we paid for that floor twice before we were off the hook. The only toilet leaks I have personally encountered with a reinstall involved faulty or improperly supported plumbing (or in some cases, where the plumbing was considered structure, but thats another storey). Yet not being a plumber, nor having the bond or license for it, it seems completely natural to let that be something separate for the homeowner. Theres a reason they are paid the big bucks for their time, and the same goes for our time as well. I get paid to floor. Not plumb. Nor bob.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

It doesn't matter if you got paid for doing it or not. Anything you touch, you own.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

I was tangled in a lawsuit that involved a broken toilet supply line that did $130k worth of damage. Plumbers ins settled for half because he supplied the faulty supply tube.

My ins comp told me if I put it in then I wasn't covered under my policy. I'm glad I don't set toilets.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It doesn't matter if you got paid for doing it or not. Anything you touch, you own.


It matters to insurance (mine) if a licensed plumber was the one doing it.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaws said:


> It matters to insurance (mine) if a licensed plumber was the one doing it.


I was replying to the post above mine.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

My insurance will cover if I reset a toilet but you better check to be sure. Like a previous post a leak will cost thousands. Why take the chance when insurance isn't that much?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, I unsubscribed because the topic was getting idiotic. 


Now , insurance to re set a toilet..


Hahahahaa ! 

This is hilarious. I like it !


----------



## rugaddict (Sep 6, 2012)

heres my tale for whats its worth---the lady had a plumber all lined up but the store ordered the wrong floor--she didnt want to pay a plumber twice so i said id do it ---nine months later---NINE MONTHS LATER---the flex water supply burst and she wanted to come after my insurance---that was a decade ago and i havent set a toilet back since


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

The stainless braided supply line has a plastic end that attaches to the tank valve. Seriously manufacture braided stainless steel and put a plastic screw on connector, where's the weakest link in this product? If the length is incorrect and you have to put a little twist or loop, there's uneven pressure pushing sideways weakening the plastic causing fatigue and burst open an insurance claim.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is this thread , it should be in the plumber thread


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I know it's only a toilet but mistakes happen- even to pros. Just ask your insurance agent.

Tile guy I know disconnects one piece toilet. Cracks the base--$500 out of his pocket. Another tile guy is begged to reconnect a toilet by a realtor showing home. Tells her no at first then relents. Drip from connection leaks all weekend flooding bath. Good intentions need good insurance IMO.


----------



## BKM Resilient (May 2, 2009)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Not every toilet R&R is the same, a supply line and seal is 10 bucks, you can absorb that if profit is good enough but getting paid by square foot is for tile, no toilet included, furniture usually included in rooms, less if empty, fridge -extra, oven -extra, sealing grout -extra, toilet install minimum should be 35 no matter where your at and that's a bargain, the max I would think 150.
> I throw bleach in the bowl prior to touching and a little in tank, spray bleach around seal, remove wax stuck under bowl, new bolts, wax seal, level bowl, quick setting white grout.


****************************

Hi Mike. 

*WAX GASKET*

I realize the residential subcontractor lives a very different life than a commercial, hourly employee. I handle one or three wax gaskets every 5-10 years in my line. 

SERIOUSLY, as soon as I hear or read the words WAX GASKET on the work order my lifelong affliction with BURSITIS starts acting up and I need a few days off-------til T*HAT* job falls off the shop schedule. I wish I was so rich I could retire. I'm able to live a few days here and there without a paycheck. 

Bursitis is a ***** condition to live with. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=bur...7jigKvwoGACw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1155&bih=614


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Osito said:


> How many of you charges to re-set toilet after tiling bathroom? A flooring company I sub for says that should be part of the tile job, I say it's extra. I need in put.


Don't question yourself on how you price your work, it's your decision not theirs. Your lack of confidence is going to show. To answer your question, yes I charge extra to re-set a toilet, I clearly show it to them the price of each, tile work, toilet, floor prep, etc. mainly because that's how my estimating software works. I haven't subbed for other G.C's very often, but when I have I've found a lot of them will think of creative ways to haggle your price down. It's pretty easy to deal with, just say no.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Little story for you. 

GC calls me to do a water damage repair. Toilet leak. I do the repair. $600

Check comes from the tile guy :blink::blink:

I told him not to set any more toilets.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok I thought this post was over but I have couple more things.

With all this talk about problems leaking etc., I stopped installing toilets and let my brother install them and said its your insurance. 

Checked Home Depot for all metal supply lines , only faucets are all metal and toilets have plastic end fittings to the toilet . Then went to lowes and noticed they had supply lines with built in valve that closes if the line bursts, still with plastic end fitting (weak link) 6.39$ for 12" stainless, I bought 4.

Flange height is important if it is low a regular seal will leave a gap. Also have to look under the bowl and scrape the previous seal


Last thing is it is important to get a hepatitis vaccine, I don't know which one A,B or C, and it is a series of 2 or 3 shots over several months then booster shots after so many years. 
I grout the bowl if it won't sit flat on floor for stability, white fast setting grout or patch, I caulk with mildew resistant tub n tile (urethane) caulk if she sits nice and snug on floor, and never over tighten .


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Ok I thought this post was over but I have couple more things.
> 
> With all this talk about problems leaking etc., I stopped installing toilets and let my brother install them and said its your insurance.


Is he a licensed plumber? I don't know how it works where you are but around here any plumbing work that I do is not covered by my insurance, my GC insurance only covers building not plumbing. If I installed a toilet that leaked and caused $10,000 worth of damage, my insurance would say too bad.


----------

